
STOP WASTING Your TIME AND LEARN MORE PROGRAMING - jollydev
https://www.reddit.com/user/TheJollyDeveloper/comments/a8emq3/stop_wasting_your_time_and_learn_more_programing/
======
gus_massa
Form the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

------
jollydev
Stop wasting your time playing games and do something useful learn more about
JavaScript and learn react. Contribute to opensource projects or write a blog
post and watch those talks you have missed and read the papers you have
bookmarked or finally learn PHP. WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? Why are you wasting
your time? That's what my brain tells me a lot.

